# Networking has failed completely



## Samanthpaine (Jun 30, 2019)

I have tried connecting to the internet, but there were no networks available, I have tried all of the steps in getting this problem solved but nothing worked. I have also noticed that my storage is not visible. I cannot connect to the internet on my computer anymore.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

> I have tried all of the steps


What were the steps you tried? So we don't go over the same steps again.



> noticed that my storage is not visible


What storage are you referring to? OneDrive online storage? Your local hard drives? A USB external drive? A SAN drive? If this is network storage, is it connected to your router?

You seem to be talking about WiFi. Have you tried using an Ethernet cable to your router?


----------



## Samanthpaine (Jun 30, 2019)

Ok thank you so much for replying, I have tried enabling DNS servers (ect), I have no port to connect to my router and even if I did that then it still wouldn't work because I tried connecting my phone to the computer and it was denied too.


----------



## Samanthpaine (Jun 30, 2019)

My local storage is not visible, i can show you pictures if you like.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

> (ect)


List ALL of the steps you tried. We don't know what 'etc' means to you. It doesn't mean the same things to us. We have a LOT of steps.


----------



## Samanthpaine (Jun 30, 2019)

For enabling network discovery 8 have tried enabling:

- DNS Client

- Function Discovery Resource Publication

- SSDP Discovery

- UPnP Device Host
I wasn't allowed to do it and I think the source may be storage.
I tried looking at the local storage but it was left blank.
Two days ago when the internet was actually working I had little to no storage on the computer and every single time I tried freeing space, windows would simply take it up again with updates that I couldn't delete.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Are you on a laptop? If so, please provide the brand name and model #. 

Most laptops have an Ethernet jack. And most routers and modems have Ethernet jacks. Connect an Ethernet cable to the router / modem and see if you have a network connection. That would isolate the problem to the WiFi component and drivers and or the Ethernet component and drivers. Or it could a Windows setting.


----------



## Samanthpaine (Jun 30, 2019)

Acer laptop
Model number: N17Q4


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

This is a picture of an Ethernet jack. https://www.google.com/search?q=eth...AUIECgB&biw=1195&bih=539#imgrc=koODjaYT2UNvXM:

Get a cable that fits that jack and connect it from your laptop to your router / modem. Your laptop does have a jack like this according to the specs I found. It will help isolate the problem. If you don't have one, borrow from a friend or neighbor. The cable costs only a few dollars. The cheapest place to get them is from a dollar store.


----------



## Samanthpaine (Jun 30, 2019)

At the moment, are there any other options, could you tell me please why I am dealing with this issue?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Your WiFi driver could need updating.
Your WiFi component could have failed. 
Your router / modem WiFi component could have failed. 
Your router / modem WiFi password could have been changed.
Your router / modem network settings may be wrong.
Your Windows WiFI adapter could have the wrong settings.
Your Windows could have ran out of space on the C drive. You can run Start > Administrative Tools > Disk CleanUp to free up space by deleting temporary files. You can try deleting unneeded movies; if they are store on C.
Your drive could have problems. You can right click on drive letter > Properties > Tools tab > Check Now and see if that could fix the problem on the driveS.
Your Windows programs could be corrupted. 

The local drive not visible problem may or may not be related to the WiFi problem. They could be separate issues. 

As you can see in the above list, the list is long. And each has different steps for seeing if they are indeed the problem. The easiest thing to do is to get an Ethernet cable to 1) isolate if the WiFi is the problem and 2) simultaneously restore internet connectivity.


----------



## Samanthpaine (Jun 30, 2019)

Thank you, it's the c drive that's the problem, but everytime I try deleting space, it keeps filling up with updates in the temporary files. The worst part is that I cant get rid of it!


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

So lets focus on the Drive C problem and hopefully that fixes your network problem too. Go open a command prompt by right click on Start > Windows System > Command prompt and choosing Run as Admin. Then type in 'powercfg.exe /h *off" .* This will remove the hibernation content-save file, hiberfil, (something spelt like that), which is big.

Do the Disk CleanUp. After the first scan when you start it, there is a another button and scans even deeper and gives you more options for files to remove.


----------



## Samanthpaine (Jun 30, 2019)

It failed


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Which solution failed, I gave you two? AND, what was the error message?


----------



## Samanthpaine (Jun 30, 2019)

The first one: 0x65b


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Which version of Windows are you using ? Win 10, Win 8, Win 7, Vista .... ? 

Right click on Drive C, choose Properties > Tools tab > Check Now button.


----------



## Samanthpaine (Jun 30, 2019)

Windows 10


----------



## Samanthpaine (Jun 30, 2019)

How do I repair the drive?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

First do the HDD disk check, as explained how above, to see if there are any problems with the HDD. 

Then, did you RIGHT click on Command Prompt and choose Run as Admin? The command needs Admin privileges to execute.


----------



## Samanthpaine (Jun 30, 2019)

Can you type the command again, I tried to do it exactly but it just copied


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

powercfg /h off

Press enter aftwards.


----------



## Samanthpaine (Jun 30, 2019)

That's what I did, and all it did was copy. Is that supposed to happen?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

High light the line, press CTRL-c, then CTRL-v, then press the Enter key.


----------



## Samanthpaine (Jun 30, 2019)

I am on my phone right now, I cant access the internet on my computer


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

I see. type in powercfg[space]/h[space]off , and press Enter/Return key.


----------



## Samanthpaine (Jun 30, 2019)

I am typing it correctly it is just that I am not seeing anything extraordinary.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

The command does not have a response reply, I guess I should have told you that. But, the hyperfil in the C root should be gone now. Check the free space - it should be bigger now.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Need to go out for dinner. Will be back in 2 hours or so.


----------



## Samanthpaine (Jun 30, 2019)

Wow, there is a lot more space thanks, but I still cant seem to get online


----------



## Samanthpaine (Jun 30, 2019)

Hope to see you soon then


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

The best thing to do is to get a Ethernet Network cable. You can buy them in a dollar store or a computer store, it only costs $4-$6. This will 1) give you access to the internet again 2) enable us to see the router; and see if it is working 3) it's settings, 4) the router's WiFi password 5) enable us to update Windows's WiFi driver. And an Ethernet Network cable is essential to have as a backup.


----------



## Samanthpaine (Jun 30, 2019)

Ok thanks. I'll respond back to tell you the results.


----------



## Samanthpaine (Jun 30, 2019)

So I got the ethernet but it is still not working. It says that network sharing has been turned off but when I try to turn it back on again it just turns itself off. Please help me.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

What did you do to get the message that says network sharing has been turned off ? 

Anyways, network sharing has nothing to do with accessing the internet. Did you connect the Ethernet cable from your laptop to the router? Try another port on the router, test, and if not working, try another port. If none of the ports on the router is working, then maybe the router is the problem.


----------



## Samanthpaine (Jun 30, 2019)

The router works on every other device, hence why I am talking to you right now


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Go to Control Panel > Device Manager. See if any items have a red X. Please list all the failed items.


----------



## Samanthpaine (Jun 30, 2019)

No x's here


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Connect the Ethernet cable from the laptop to another port on the router and test.


----------



## Samanthpaine (Jun 30, 2019)

I tested on all of them, the router is not the problem.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Are you able to access the internet on your phone using WiFi ? Then we would know for sure the router WiFi is not the problem.


----------



## Samanthpaine (Jun 30, 2019)

Yes this is on my phone


----------



## Samanthpaine (Jun 30, 2019)

Do you know any solutions?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Since your phone works using WiFi. Then the router's WiFi works. Since your Windows Device Manager shows no X or yellow exclamation marks, Then the drivers are working. And Ethernet cable does not work in all router ports. Then probably the networking hardware in your laptop failed. Does your laptop's bios have any diagnostic feature? Reboot the laptop and press the key to enter bios ( the key varies by machine brands, I have seen DEL and F2 ) Then see if there is any diagnostics.


----------



## Samanthpaine (Jun 30, 2019)

I have done that multiple times already


----------



## Samanthpaine (Jun 30, 2019)

I think the problem may have arises when I disabled my firewall a few days ago. When I rebooted my laptop all of the internet was gone


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Do you mean you ran the diagnostics and nothing shows failure, or do you mean you tried DEL and F2 multiple times and can't get into bios?


----------



## Samanthpaine (Jun 30, 2019)

When I go into settings I click reset and then troubleshoot, then I get into bios. I think. It is this really old looking screen with no cursor just keys and after that you either save changes or just leave. I have worked in there as an admin before


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Go to Start > Administrative Tools > Windows Firewall with Advanced Security. In the center panel, it shows 3 profiles, does any of them say 'firewall is on' ?


----------



## Samanthpaine (Jun 30, 2019)

This happened


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Ok. Go to Start > Administrative Tools > Services . Find the Windows Defender Firewall. Right click, Properties and click Start button.


----------



## Samanthpaine (Jun 30, 2019)

Wheres the start button


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Go to Start > Administrative Tools > Services . Run it. Then inside Services , find Windows Defender Firewall. Right click on that service, properties, click start button.


----------



## Samanthpaine (Jun 30, 2019)

Ok but where is the start button on the picture


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

You went to the wrong place. 


Go to Start > Administrative Tools > Services . Run it (double click) . Then inside Services , find Windows Defender Firewall. Right click on that service, properties, click start button.


----------



## Samanthpaine (Jun 30, 2019)

Where is start?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

The Windows icon on the bottom, very left. That is called the Start button sometimes.


----------



## Samanthpaine (Jun 30, 2019)

Oh, I always called it the windows button


----------



## Samanthpaine (Jun 30, 2019)

This happened


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Something wrong with the networking component of your laptop. Starting the Windows Firewall Service should never cause an error message. Take it to a shop.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

One more last ditch attempt. 

Right click on Command Prompt and choose Run as Admin. Then type in "sfc /scannow". This will run for several minutes. Lets see if it says anything bad or fixes some problems.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

There is one thing that has not been mentioned here that I don't think the firewall will block the wireless connections showing... and that's the wireless switch/airplane mode. Usually ther is a button with an antenna icon it that when pressed, you will turn on the wireless. Usually right clicking on the wireless icon on the bottom right and then choosing troubleshooting network and that may tell you if the wireless is turned off.

But as to the firewall... try resetting it https://www.thewindowsclub.com/reset-windows-firewall-settings


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi Couriant, also the Ethernet is not working. Coupled with can't see any WiFi SSIDs. Coupled with Firewall service not starting.

Just googled and thought of another thing: maybe OP is using an old 3rd party security program. I will ask him to uninstall that if he has one.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

As far as I can see what has not been asked is


Samanthpaine said:


> I think the problem may have arises when I disabled my firewall a few days ago.


WHY please did you disable the Firewall

Try running the troubleshooter 
https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb...agnose-and-fix-problems-with-windows-firewall
you will have to download it to a flash pen and run it from there


----------

